# Rebuild tank stand and canopy



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I inherited an 80 gallon tank with what I thought to be a nice wooden stand. Well, it turns out that the stand is made of MDF with a thin veneer on top. It looks nice, but I think something sturdier is in order. What would be the best way of reinforcing it? Or, should I just plan on building a new stand altogether. Or, do you think it will be OK as is?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

With stands, its not about type of material, but way how boards are connected. I have ex table from particle board turned into stand which holds 100+ galon aquarium. Post some pictures, people will have concrete ideas


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

idk i really don't trust any commercial made stand made out of particle board. maybe i'm just paranoid, but i cant imagine them being structurally sound for more than a few years if even that. i have made some pretty nice looking stands out of good quality pine 2x4's and 1x6's and at a fraction of the price of store bought ones.


----------

